# One young female gerbil - SURREY



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Contact/organisation details: I am fostering for Furry Friends in Old Coulsdon. Please PM me on here or call Emma on 020 8407 1080/0797 356 9371.
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes
Location: Caterham/Old Coulsdon SURREY
Number of animals:1
Type/Breed/Variety: Gerbil
Sex: Female
Age(s): 9 months.
Name(s): Ginger
Neutered: No
Reason for rehoming: Kids got bored.
Will the group be split: N/A
Transport available: Within reason or if you can organize it.
Other: Comes over to your hand to sniff it to say hello. Sweet girl <3


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Right, if we get enough people wanting animals from us we will do a transport run to Cambridgeshire. Please get in touch if you are interested!

We are still doing the run to Southampton/Portsmouth so there is still time if anyone that way is interested. Please get in touch with me again so I can take contact details (even if you have already spoken to me) so I can make a list of what animals are going where.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

We can also get animals to Notts/Derbys/Manchester/Newport as well as Southampton, Portsmouth and Cambridgeshire. Please get in touch if you can offer any of our animals another chance in life.


----------



## blue butterfly (Jan 3, 2010)

Keeping this post bumped up people!

If you live in any of the places that are mentioned in the posts above and could offer a home to an animal then pm AnnaT.

Also if you live in my area (Cambridgeshire) and want an animal then that's even better coz I do too but there needs to be more people wanting animals from this way before any transport can be arranged to get them here.

x


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Bluebutterfly - Emma should call you soon to arrange times etc 

The transport is going this Sat so the 7th! There is still time if you are interested in any of our animals, however I recommend calling us incase we don't get your email.

020 8407 1080 or 0797 356 9371.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

We are also going to Thurrock, Essex this Sunday (8th) so can take animals there too. Please get in contact!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still got time to put animals on the transport run! Transport going to the Essex(going on sunday)/Cambs (going 10am tomorrow!) area as well as to Derby/Notts/Manc/Telford. However, this transport run is set for this weekend!

Please CALL us if you are interested in case we don't get your email!

020 8407 1080 or 0797 356 9371.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

We have transport going to Southampton and Portsmouth this Sunday (15th). Please get in contact if we have an animal in that you are interested in and support rescue!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

We are still going to Southampton and Portsmouth this Sunday (15th). Please RING us if you are interested in any of our animals 

020 8407 1080 or 0797 356 9371.

I do have a gerbil cage for sale. Please PM me if you are interested/would like a photo.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Still here and still got a cage for sale.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

We have transport going to Weymouth on the 5th Sep and to Birmingham/East Yorkshire on the 12th Sep. If anyone can offer any of our animals a home in that area, please get in touch.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

still here


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Someone must have room in their life for little Ginger, surely???


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Hi Anna i love her :001_wub: x


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Midnight said:


> Hi Anna i love her :001_wub: x


She is lovely. Been here for ages


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

What cage have you got Anna? i have a day off on Friday if your there :smilewinkgrin: x


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Midnight said:


> What cage have you got Anna? i have a day off on Friday if your there :smilewinkgrin: x


I have this
FurryFriends AnimalRescue | Facebook

yes I am about Friday. Do you want to give me a call?


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Guess what.... Ginger went to her new home today


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

great news!  x


----------

